
'Fries extra crispy' special orders serve up a drive-thru drug bust - ohjeez
http://www.unionleader.com/crime/Special-orders-serve-up-a-drive-thru-drug-bust-at-Epping-Burger-King-01262017
======
DrScump
For many years, Burger King's motto was indeed, "Have it your way!"

